# My wierd way of memorising a cube



## Sam Kennedy (Oct 23, 2007)

please delete this thread

--Samsta


----------



## pjk (Oct 24, 2007)

Practice is the key to working on memory.

I edited your post to remove those inappropriate mnemonics. If you want to memo that way, fine, but some people may get offended, hence the reason I removed them. Please do not post those words/phrases again in this forum.

Thanks


----------



## Sam Kennedy (Oct 24, 2007)

sorry about that, I wont post again, but why did you sensor the word 'chair'?


----------

